# need help picking my first DCC controller



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

I once tried a few years ago an NCE Powercab and liked it. I want to build an N scale layout with maybe 2 locos with dcc and sound. I see Digitrax has one that seems nice.

What suggestions do you have for me, I'm really a complete rookie to DCC, running 2 locos, that whole consisting thing, the special calibration needed to run 2 of the same locos together.

Is the Digitrax or NCE easier to learn, to operate, to use, than the other? Which system is easier to add a second person or a maybe a 3rd loco?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Plenty of guys here will recommend one or the other of the two you mentioned. I suggest you do some online research. Try to answer your own questions. Learn about the various systems on the market and decide which one YOU would prefer to have. Good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

best choice is the one you can get help locally on, that means a great deal , lol


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Of the two, I would have to say that the NCE is probably easier to learn. They both have pretty much the same capabilities, though. You also might want to have a look at MRC's Prodigy2 systems, as well as Roco's z21. Those are all very comparable systems and will do everything you need. It's very easy to add a second cab (and more) to all 4.

It really boils down to whose "human engineering" features you prefer. Human engineering refers to how the user interacts with the unit (display, buttons, knobs / thumbwheels, touch screens, etc). If you can get to a train show where you can try them for yourself, so much the better.

Pretty much, most everyone will recommend the brand they own. I'm a happy MRC user, and I would definitely recommend it, but try the others as well, and see which you prefer.


----------



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

thanks guys


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

My suggestions:

Digikeijs DR5000 (looks to be cheaper, has built-in wifi, but a little more work to set up)
*or*
Roco z21 ("white box" version, also called "z21 Start").

... either of the above combined with the *FREE* Roco z21 app, which runs on any smartphone or tablet, iOS or Android.

You can download the z21 app for free, and see how it works, so you have an idea what the system will be like once set up.

*iOS:*
Go to App Store, enter Roco z21 in search bar.
You want the app that's the red engine on a blue background.

*Android:*
Go to Google Play, enter Roco z21 in search bar.
Again, the app with the red engine and blue background.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I chose the NCE Power Cab for my layout. At the time all of the local hobby shops carried NCE, NCE is made local to me also. It fits well in my hand too. As a bonus NCE systems are so backwards compatible. I was able to pick up a second cab cheep. The NEW system uses standard phone jacks for the additional cabana I have jacks on all sides of the layout.

I have heard good things about the Digitrax also but have not used it personally. I have not heard many positive comments on Bachmann 's offerings for being a basic setup.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

NCE Power Cab.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

If you tried and "liked" the NCE, why do you ask ? No one can make an absolute decision for you. In the end you're going to decide, anyway. No ? What should I drink, Coke, Pepsi, or RC Cola ?....


----------

